# help please re Paloma PH-5-3F



## 104352 (May 7, 2007)

Hi All,

Spent the day cleaning and readying the new camper for its first trip and came across a problem.

I found a leak on the boiler and as I couldnt see the source so I removed the knobs and cover etc to find the heat exchanger has a split in a pipe. It already has had a repair to another area with a blob of solder to the tubing.

Its a Paloma PH-5-3F fitted to my 1991 Merc based Auto-Trail Apache.

My question is does anyone know of a decent repairer /renovator of these. 

There is a guy in Essex/Suffolk on Ebay who offers an exchange unit for £99. This is well within my budget, but is it worth repairing myself? can anyone vouch for his work please?

I am pretty handy around the Van as I am a motor vehicle mechanic, so stripping it down doesnt really worry me, nor does repairing the pipe... although i dont profess to being a boiler engineer!

But I ask because for £99 it might be worth having a restored one so as to remove the worry of breakdowns etc in the near future. rather than fixing it myself.

Is this Paloma boiler any good? Would I be better to replace it with something better or newer. I cant find anything even on the web.

Thats really why I ask, because if the old paloma is a duffer anyway, I may as well put the 99 quid towards a brand new and better boiler.

Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Paul, The Paloma is an excellent water heater which is difficult to better providing like everything, it is looked after. Yours obviously wasnt drained properly. You will find the diaphragm has probably blown as well. By the sound of it you are more than capable of repairing it yourself as it is just basic soldering or alternatively take it to your local radiator repair shop. £99 seems very expensive for recon as we can supply a new unit at work. I am sure the last one we ordered was less than that. If you need to talk about it or need further advice PM me & i will supply phone number, Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I wish they still used them in motorhomes today  .... never ran out of hot water half way through a shower :idea: 


Regards MnD


----------



## 104352 (May 7, 2007)

MandyandDave said:


> I wish they still used them in motorhomes today  .... never ran out of hot water half way through a shower :idea:
> 
> Regards MnD


Hi MnD,

Now that sounds like a vote of confidence. And will be enough to make me repair or replace what I have.

I have PM'd Sergeant and shall see what we can sort out.

Paul.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul, ours was in an Autotrail too,same model year as yours.. I wonder how many other models of M/H's had a Paloma fitted, or if it was unique to Autotrail?

Dave


----------

